# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¿

## Claytonvip

Ð¯ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹, Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð» Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð±Ðµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ½ÐºÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð¯ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð·ÑÑ ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÐµÐ½Ñ https://news.allcrimea.net/comments/1370433000/ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð° ÐÐÐÐÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¯ÐÐ! ÐÑÐµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼, Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð· 10-Ð¾Ð² Ð´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ðº Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑ Ð²ÐµÑ ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð± ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ° ÑÐµÑÑÑÐ° Ð¾Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÑÐ´Ðµ!  ÐÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° 90% ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼ ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´Ð° ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð±Ð°Ð±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ ÑÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð° Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÑÑ!

----------

